# Lights on Lawton



## bfrd22 (Sep 30, 2011)

Been a while since we did much for halloween, Video of half the yard. 
turned out not bad I htink. 
Andy

deleted this video, better one down below.

Try to get some up of the Great Pumpkin later.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey. some guy is spitting fog on your lawn!:googly:

I see you have a sign about tuning the car radio. Will you have lights synched to a sound track?


----------



## bfrd22 (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes, there are 2 seperate shows running, alternating back and forth, 8ft sing pumking and the tunderstorm haunt. We transmitt all sounds to the cars, or any FM radio. 
Also a surround stereo with a subwoffer in the yard. 
Here's the pumpkin, sorry audio issues with the camera, will try a better one tonight. 
Andy


----------



## bfrd22 (Sep 30, 2011)

*New video*

Shot a better video last night with audio this time LOL

Andy


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Love that huge pumpkin!!
Where did you get it?


----------



## bfrd22 (Sep 30, 2011)

The 8ft pumking was Custom laid out and punched for me by Dave over at Holidaycoro.com
It's now part of his product line.


----------

